# ارجو مساعدتكم فى حصر اميلات شركات البترول



## نهلة رشدى (30 يونيو 2009)

اطلب وظيفة فى شركات بترول كيميائية او جيولوجية


----------



## نهلة رشدى (30 يونيو 2009)

ارجو مساعدتكم فى حصر اميلات شركات البترول:87:


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (2 يوليو 2009)

يوجد عناوين شركات البترول فى مصر فى اكثر من موضوع فى الملتقى
*فقط استخدم خاصية البحث*


----------



## عمر الفاروق (19 أكتوبر 2009)

والله ما قصرت ويل سلام علي فيل واحد


----------



## virtualknight (23 أكتوبر 2009)

ياريت انا أيضا اود هكذا ايميلات... نرجو تعاون الاعضاء؟


----------



## بهاءالدين (25 أكتوبر 2009)

ممكن الملف دة يساعد وربنا يوفقكوا


----------



## بهاءالدين (25 أكتوبر 2009)

وممكن الملف دة كمان


----------

